# Hello everyone - feral colony question



## fritz (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi my name is Fritz im new around here i have a kitten Gemma who is 3 months old i also feed a feral colony i stumbled a crossed.
my question is how do i find other feral colonies? im interested in feeding another colony soon but cannot for the life of me figure out how to find a colony i found the one i know about be accident


----------



## mekg4435 (Dec 13, 2014)

As a long time caretaker of a small feral colony, my best advice is to channel your resources into the kitten and the colony you're already helping. If you spread yourself too thin, you may end up not really helping anyone very much at all, including yourself. There's lots of information on managed colonies available on this forum and other sites. Learning how to make your tribe a managed colony is the best thing you could do for them, your community, and yourself. Kudos to you for caring, and I wish you all the luck!


----------



## fritz (Dec 29, 2014)

mekg4435 said:


> As a long time caretaker of a small feral colony, my best advice is to channel your resources into the kitten and the colony you're already helping. If you spread yourself too thin, you may end up not really helping anyone very much at all, including yourself. There's lots of information on managed colonies available on this forum and other sites. Learning how to make your tribe a managed colony is the best thing you could do for them, your community, and yourself. Kudos to you for caring, and I wish you all the luck!


well the colony i feed is already being fed by two other people i just kinda feed them on my own im looking for a small colony i can manage myself but for the life of me cant find one how do i find feral colonies?


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's great that you are feeding them but have all of them been spay/neuter? If no then that is the first step to help them. You can tell if the ferals have been fixed if you see that the left ears have been cropped/tipped.


----------



## fritz (Dec 29, 2014)

deanna79 said:


> It's great that you are feeding them but have all of them been spay/neuter? If no then that is the first step to help them. You can tell if the ferals have been fixed if you see that the left ears have been cropped/tipped.


the other two care takers have tnr the cats most almost all have been done just trying to catch a few of the harder ones to trap


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

That's good. Are these ferals around your neighborhood? I started my feral colony from my backyard. I started feeding them and trapped a total of 14. 6 were kittens and the rest were adults. I have 9 that return to eat and hang out 3 know their names and my dad built a shelter for them too. I did make 2 shelter out of the tote storage bins and one adult female uses it. You can see pics of them under pics of feral cat shelter.


----------



## fritz (Dec 29, 2014)

deanna79 said:


> That's good. Are these ferals around your neighborhood? I started my feral colony from my backyard. I started feeding them and trapped a total of 14. 6 were kittens and the rest were adults. I have 9 that return to eat and hang out 3 know their names and my dad built a shelter for them too. I did make 2 shelter out of the tote storage bins and one adult female uses it. You can see pics of them under pics of feral cat shelter.


the colony i help feed is in a industrial park im currently building a cat house in my back yard for strays im going to try to start my own colony if i cant find a already existing one i want to establish my roll as care giver before kitten season so that when the kittens are born its easier to catch them for tnr can anyone please tell me how to locate already existing colonies?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You could try AlleyCat Allies. They have a form you can fill out and they'll try to put you in touch with other people who take care of ferals in your area. Feral Friends Network Connect - Alley Cat Allies

That link should be to the form, but otherwise, you click on Get Help from the home page. It might put you in touch with someone who knows about other colonies in your area.

Do you talk to the other two people who feed the ferals? They may know of other colonies. Vet clinics, people who work at pet stores, might also have heard of colonies.

It's amazing that you're so determined to find a colony to care for - lucky kitties!


----------

